# Tail length in puppy stage?



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

My Dichi Golden, Lucy, is a doll and I know that different parts grow at different rates but her tail seems really long. What is the breed standard for tail length? She's 4 1/2 months, I'm guessing ~35-40 lbs. and her tail reaches slightly below her hind hocks.  :wavey:


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not sure the standard tail length but my Nyah was the same way. Her feet and tail was very large. She is now 6.5 months and she has grown into everything... her tail and feet stopped growing so I'm pretty sure yours will grow into it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LOL-puppy tails can get long! And I mean almost to the ground  As adults, the last bone of the tail should reach just to the point of hock.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne's tail is never down, he struts it like a peacock. LOL His feathers are so pretty.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

My little guy is 5 month old and he has a xlong tail at the moment and he does have to still grow into his ears. It's just how it goes with the Goldens they have to grow into themselfs. No worries about standard they just need time to mature. My older guy needed 3 years old mature into himself, we'll see how it goes with Cooper.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

We just noticed that Tucker's is all the way to the ground already. He'll be 5 months on Saturday.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

i'm pretty sure with Pumba that was the first part of her to start growing when we got her too haha.. she is a little more proportionate now. but the last few months certain body parts would suddenly seem to grow like crazy, and then the rest have started catching up now.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Everyone comments on how long Remy's tail is... that's the first thing they see most of the time. On the other hand, I never noticed it until people started pointing it out


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Coop is all over the place right now too (3 1/2 mo). Tail looks way too long and his rear legs are a tiny bit longer than the front (or that is how it looks right now). I swear he is all angles, joints, head looks smaller now than the rest of him. When he runs, like a child, arms and legs are all over the place until he really gets going, but then the rear legs are more powerful than the front...and he ends up, down, with legs all over the place! Tail, when happy sticks straight out and I swear it is as long as his whole body. Such fun and will enjoy watching all the pieces come together.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

Pumba ran funny too when she was little, her legs seemed to be the last part of her to grow haha, she'd try so hard to play fetch with my aunt's little dogs but just couldn't keep up.. now she's starting to give them a run for their money =)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are like all juvenile animals, human or canine--works in progress. The big change in Tucker right now is in his coat, especially his tail. He's growing feathers. Seems like every day I see a new curly feather popping out--sproing!!


----------

